

I just launched a new web analytics app, Inspectlet. Thoughts? - snoopy41
http://www.inspectlet.com

======
snoopy41
I know there are a lot of options when it comes to analytics, but Inspectlet
is designed to complement Google Analytics with everything it's missing.

We believe that we've built a suite of products that complements tradition
analytics like Google Analytics very well. Google Analytics is your trusted
old companion, but in order to really maintain relevance, a real-time service
is necessary. Custom Metrics in real-time allow for an even stronger analysis
of your site (in real-time). And of course, to test usability and how well a
new interface design or feature is doing, screen capture is incredibly
helpful.

We felt that with Google Analytics and Inspectlet, you have a very complete
set of analytical tools.

BTW: Enter code "hackernews" during signup to get 15% off every month.

